# A handsome jumper!



## orionmystery (Jun 21, 2010)

click to view 1023pixel version


----------



## iPhotoShot (Jun 21, 2010)

OH! ...  very sexy too. ^ ^

    I like this shot have very sharp on spider's eyes.


----------



## Sam19 (Jun 21, 2010)

orionmystery said:


> click to view 1023pixel version



Omg thts so scary


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 21, 2010)

No. ;_;

But, cool picture haha.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 21, 2010)

Good dof and crop.  :thumbup:  What are you using for light?


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 21, 2010)

iPhotoShot said:


> OH! ...  very sexy too. ^ ^
> 
> I like this shot have very sharp on spider's eyes.





Sam19 said:


> orionmystery said:
> 
> 
> > click to view 1023pixel version
> ...





nchips1 said:


> No. ;_;
> 
> But, cool picture haha.





Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Good dof and crop.  :thumbup:  What are you using for light?



Thanks for the comments 

Arkanjel - no cropping done except to remove the stacking borders in #1. MT-24EX for lighting.


----------



## GregR (Jun 22, 2010)

Love the way you captured the eyes! (and yes, I just said that about a spider! )


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 25, 2010)

GregR said:


> Love the way you captured the eyes! (and yes, I just said that about a spider! )



Thanks for the comment, Greg


----------

